# AE: Maske erstellen nur für bewegende Objekte



## scrotum (5. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Also mein Videomaterial sieht so aus: DIe Kamera filmt in einer festen Position von einer erhöhten Position eine Kreuzung mit viel Verkehr. Und ich möchte die Autos, also die bewegenden Objekte im Film anders einfärben als den Rest. Ich dachte mir, vielleicht gibt es eine Möglichkeit in AE nur die bewegenden Pixel oder so ähnlich anzusprechen um so nur die Autos einfärben zu können. Also zum Beispiel, dass alles sehr grau ist ausser die Autos, die durch fahren, die sollen schön rot sein.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Gibt es sowas? Oder vielleicht eine andere Methode dafür?

Gruss


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. November 2006)

Hi,
mir ist jetzt nicht bekannt das es sowas gibt. Aber da der Gros deiner Autos warscheinlich geradeaus fährt könntest du einfach eine Maske machen und diese animieren. Also Autokontur nachbauen und zwei Keyframes setzen und dann eben einen Farbkorrektureffekt anwenden. Etwas Aufwendiger wird es wenn sich die Form deines Autos durch Abbiegen ändert. Dann mußt du die Maskenform öfters ändern.

Aber wie gesagt ich arbeite zwar schon 4 Jahre mit Aftereffects aber eben nur sporadisch und vergesse auch wieder viele Dinge oder weiß sie einfach noch nicht weil ich sie nicht gebraucht habe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## scrotum (5. November 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort. Aber die Autos werden ja kleiner und grösser, wenn sie bei der Kamera vorbeifahren und das sind eindeutig zu viel Autos, dass ich für jedes Auto eine Maske erstelle und die auch noch animieren muss. Darum dachte ich, es würde etwas praktischeres geben.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. November 2006)

Also vielleicht findest du ja etwas im Bereich Keyineffekte. Den etwas freizustellen über Farbe macht man ja mit dem Keying. Vielleicht bekommst damit ja etwas befriedingendes hin.
Keying ist vergleichbar mit der Photoshop Farbbereichsauswahl.

Gruß


----------



## scrotum (5. November 2006)

hm, das würde ja nur funktionieren, wenn alle Autos die gleiche Farbe hätten oder die Umgebung eine andere Farbe wie alle Autos, jedoch ist das in der Realität ziemlich unmöglich. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Auf dem Video kommen sicher so ungefähr 30-40 Autos vorbei...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. November 2006)

Nun du müßtest naürlich für jedes Auto mit einer anderen farbe ein neues Keying anlegen und halt mit nem Toleranzbereich arbeiten. Ist schon sehr aufwändig. Aber irgendeine Möglichkeit wirds da schon geben da sowas ja auch in richtigen Filmproduktionen gemacht wird.


----------



## scrotum (5. November 2006)

klar eine Möglichkeit ist immer da... auch wenn man jedes einzelne frame einzeln bearbeiten muss, jedoch lohnt sich diese Arbeit für mein Projekt nicht, da es "nur" ein Schulprojekt ist und keine Millionenschwere Filmproduktion ;-).


----------

